# XML file zu groß



## core_85 (15. Sep 2011)

hallo 

noch mal ein neues Problem zu XML in Java ... und zwar ist bei der generierung von XML aus Tabels bei über ca. 2000 Zeilen der heap memory der datenbank zu groß. Idee: würde gern alle 500 Zeilen stetig eine neue XML File erzeugen aus dem Resultset herraus hab ihr ne Idee bei der umsetzung ?


```
try{
 ResultSet queryr = stat.executeQuery("select * from test where customer_key  for xml ");
				
			while (queryr.next()) {

				String val1 = queryr.getString(1); 				
				System.out.println(val1);
								
				try {
					FileWriter writer = new FileWriter("XMLfile.txt");
					writer.write(val1);
					writer.close();

				} catch (IOException ex) {

					System.out.println("Speicher" + ex);
					ex.printStackTrace();
				}

			}
			
			con.close();
```


----------



## nillehammer (15. Sep 2011)

Du kannst bei der Query mittels des Schlüsselworts LIMIT die Größe des Resultsets begrenzen. Als Bedingung für den Startwert kannst Du mit WHERE id > x arbeiten. Ein anderes Stichwort, nach dem Du suchen kannst ist PagedResultSet.


----------



## SlaterB (15. Sep 2011)

wenn LIMIT + minimale Id, dann hoffentlich Ergebnisse in sortierter Reihenfolge (ORDER BY) und nicht beliebig vom restlichen Id-Raum


----------

